# VBAC Invitational Surf Tournament



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

VBAC Invitational Surf Tournament 

Dear Surf Fisherman: 

The Virginia Beach Angler’s Club is pleased to extend an invitation to you and your surf fishing team to participate in our third Invitational Surf Fishing Tournament. The tournament is scheduled for September 22 and 23, 2006. Again we are privileged and fortunate to hold the tournament at Dam Neck Naval Station in Virginia Beach, Virginia. 

To request an entry form and a calendar of events please email [email protected]. The tournament will kick off with a Captain’s Meeting Thursday evening September 21. Each team will fish a morning and afternoon session on September 22 and 23. A dinner social will follow activities on Friday night and an awards ceremony will follow the final fishing session on Saturday, September 23. 

The entry fee prior to July 21 is $300 per team. The team entry fee will increase to $325 per team after July 21. Please note the tournament is limited to the first forty (40) entries received. We expect to reach our forty teams limit well in advance of the tournament dates, so we recommend you return your entry form early. We will accept all paid entries in the order they are received to reserve a slot. 

The schedule and entry form can be found on the VBAC web site, www.virginiabeachanglersclub.org. E-mail inquiries can be addressed to [email protected]. 

Sincerely, 

Mark Lozier 
VBAC ISFT Tournament Director 
757-754-0062


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Its getting closer to tourny time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

As of Thursday (Sept. 7) nights meeting the last two spots were filled and the tourney is sold out. 

Good luck to those of you that entered.

The VBAC is still looking for people to help judge the tournament. If you are interested please contact call Mark Lozier at 757 754-0062 to lend a hand. 

There will be a free lunch on Friday between sessions inner is includes at the Friday nights dinner banquet along with the raffle. Lunch will be included on Saturday between sessions


----------

